# Is it still okay to sticker your guitar?



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 1, 2020)

Wanted to know if people still put stickers on their guitars... I haven’t seen it done in a long time. It doesn’t seem like the ‘cool’ thing to do any more.

many one on here have any on their guitars??

move just blessed mine with one....whatcha think??


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2020)

If it's wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's wrong, I don't want to be right.


What do you mean?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2020)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> What do you mean?



It means, regardless if it's popular or "cool", I rather go ahead and do it.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 1, 2020)

Do whatever dude, if it suits your fancy and doesn't hurt anyone, who really cares?

Personally, I don't put stickers on my guitars...

... and you're missing a string there...


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 1, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Do whatever dude, if it suits your fancy and doesn't hurt anyone, who really cares?
> 
> Personally, I don't put stickers on my guitars...
> 
> ... and you're missing a string there...


It’s cool man, I’m not bothered who agrees with it, just wondered if people do it still.

haha I wondered how long until someone noticed, it literally snapped whilst I was riffing it cos it’s tuned up to drop F# and it was a tad tight :/


----------



## Wrecklyss (Dec 1, 2020)

In your case, it looks nice. I don't see the 90's sticker bomb guitars of the punk scene very often anymore, but it's fairly nostalgic when I do see it. 

Poorly placed stickers or anything that looks like something from an Affliction shirt can grate the eyes, but a nice understated and well placed sticker can dress up an otherwise plain guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 1, 2020)

Did you take this photo under duress? It sort of looks like someone's wearing a blindfold in the reflection of that ARZ8.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 1, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Did you take this photo under duress? It sort of looks like someone's wearing a blindfold in the reflection of that ARZ8.


Haha I see what you’re saying man, nah just plain old naked face... don’t know why it looks like it does!


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you. I'm not putting stickers on my Suhr or my Oni. LOL


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 1, 2020)

This is probably the only one I regularly use. It's my favorite 7 string guitar. Glad I didn't end up sending this one back due to the neck finish cracks it had. (got a nice $500 off the price in the end.)




I like this one, but it's a poorly set up kit guitar. The whole front is basically a giant vinyl skin/wrap... Not sure if that counts, but the back and sides are just REALLY poorly painted with rattle cans. (Dowels are glued in the neck pocket because I was originally going to make it direct mounted, but it looked bad so I installed rings and bored out the dowels. Grimy hardware is due to being tucked away and uncleaned all summer and it was SUPER humid.)




These two are the same guitar, clearly. It's a piece of crap if you can't tell by how poorly taken care of it is. Missing knobs covered by electrical tape, poorly masked/painted purple bevels, dog slobber just above the purple skull (guitar is kept leaning against a wall where my blind old dog likes to bump into it and breath on it), and a nice little chunk is missing just beneath the bridge because someone (can't remember if it was the previous owner or me) slipped with a screw driver. Can tell it also never gets played because the strings are like pure rust. Sloppy "fretboard sticker" too. This guitar is just yuck and I only use it for stupid low riffage without having to tune a different guitar down.





The schecter E-7 is really the only one worth anything. Other two were just kind of messed with to get looking cool at a distance. lol (plus I figured they were worthless with zero resale value to begin with.)

A friend of mine used to have a Warlock with a bunch of cheesy stickers on them, but that was ages ago. (and on cheaper guitars.)


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 2, 2020)

Señor Voorhees said:


> This is probably the only one I regularly use. It's my favorite 7 string guitar. Glad I didn't end up sending this one back due to the neck finish cracks it had. (got a nice $500 off the price in the end.)
> View attachment 87570
> 
> 
> ...


That 7 looks so rad, you got a whole pic of it? What is it?? And I haven’t seen an 8 warlock before, I always wanted one when I was younger, a warlock that is. Can also see that mick ibby hiding in the background of the first picture.
Cool axes man. I haven’t seen a whole decal for the front of a guitar either


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm not a fan of stickers on guitars, but I have to admit some of these look pretty cool. I think it's because they don't look like stickers and look like part of the paint job.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2020)

I only put stickers on guitars if they're thematically relevant, or if it's a cheap guitar.
case in point:


----------



## Pietjepieter (Dec 2, 2020)

I thinks as long as you like it go for it!!!

and some stickered guitars are really cool


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 2, 2020)

Proper sticker placement is everything but as long as it's done tastefully and with relevance, then no reason to not add some subtle customization to any guitar!


----------



## broj15 (Dec 2, 2020)

Imo, if someone bought a guitar and wants to put a sticker on it then they should put a sticker on it. It'll probably affect resale value if it doesn't come off clean but if it's a cheap guitar or you don't plan on reselling it then go for it. I don't put stickers on my guitars because I don't really care for how it looks but it can look cool if the stickers are cool. My friend sticker bombed his super beat up and temperamental jazz bass out of spite a few years ago and it looks pretty sick. The pick scratches have started to wear through the "sticker skin" so the old finish is starting to come through and it looks pretty cool.

My only complaint with OP's is that when the guitar is standing up like that the word is oriented correctly but when you're playing it's gonna be sideways. it probably just bugs me cuz I'm ocd about that sort of stuff but.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 2, 2020)

I am betting all these folks with stickers on their guitar have bumper stickers on their cars too


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm all on board with fretboard decals.
For actual stickers, imo, it's gotta be on a solid black or white guitar- otherwise I'm not into it.

_*Cases*_ though? Oh man, I'm all about it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 2, 2020)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> That 7 looks so rad, you got a whole pic of it? What is it?? And I haven’t seen an 8 warlock before, I always wanted one when I was younger, a warlock that is. Can also see that mick ibby hiding in the background of the first picture.
> Cool axes man. I haven’t seen a whole decal for the front of a guitar either



The seven is a Schecter Hellraiser E-7. I got it I think three and a half years ago and it took a hit during shipping. There's a crack in the finish along the neck joint seam and looks pretty bad. (I'd take a picture but I'm lazy. lol)

For some reason my phone's camera decided to take really shitty pictures, but here's *most* of it:




It's coil-splittable and is by far my favorite rendition of a 7 string explorer. (which is my favorite general body shape.) I always wanted the Gibson 7, but hated the soap bar routs, shorter scale and lack of 24 frets. More details on it here:

https://www.schecterguitars.com/vault/hellraiser-e-7-passive-detail

As for the Mick signature, I deliberately bought the cheaper version because it has that "seven" inlay. Slapped some of his Blackouts in it too. I got that one for dirt cheap too because it had a few blemishes and one of the fine tuners doesn't function at all. Think I paid $300 for it.

That Warlock is garbage, which is a shame because it actually sounds/plays decently. It's been mentioned before somewhere on this forum, but my friend was the original owner and she had to physically move the bridge back a quarter of an inch because the intonation was so far off with the saddles maxed out (springs removed.) I do like the way it looks when it's all put together, though. I do use it, but again very rarely. It DOES intonate now, but because of how we routed out the string holes, you need to take the saddles off just to restring some of the strings. lol

I did have a bronze series 6 string warlock way back that was actually very nice. I think it's an underrated body shape. Lots of comfortable ways to hold it.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 2, 2020)

I wouldn't, but I did use cherryblossom fret inlay stickers on my classical. The graphic was designed to come in from the edges, rather than a tree of life, so it works on a wide classical 8-string fretboard perfectly.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2020)

Dayn said:


> I wouldn't, but I did use cherryblossom fret inlay stickers on my classical. The graphic was designed to come in from the edges, rather than a tree of life, so it works on a wide classical 8-string fretboard perfectly.



That would drive me absolutely bonkers, that the dots aren't on the "right" frets. Is that normal for a classical? Were those actually inlays that were already there? That would screw with me...


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2020)

Stickers on a guitar, IMO, are like tattoos. 

Does a specific sticker mean something to you? Or is it some sort of cool design that stands up as an art piece? Then, sure: cool. 

But if it's just a random collection of small pieces that don't mean anything? Then I'm less interested. Like...a random band sticker, next to a motor oil sticker, next to a screwdriver company sticker, next to a McDonald's Happy Meal sticker, next to an Apple logo sticker? I think those normally look like garbage.

Like...I know this is guitar deserves to be revered, but like Van Halen's most famous guitar, I can still think it's ugly. YOU have to be the one to MAKE it cool.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 2, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> That would drive me absolutely bonkers, that the dots aren't on the "right" frets. Is that normal for a classical? Were those actually inlays that were already there? That would screw with me...


No dots, they're little cherryblossom petals, part of the stickers. It was an absolutely blank fretboard, but because I was used to 27", my muscle memory kept playing everything one fret lower. I needed a visual guide to reorient myself.

The double-blossoms with branches are the fret markers for 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 12, 15, and 17 (with petals on 19).


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 2, 2020)

Dayn said:


> No dots, they're little cherryblossom petals, part of the stickers. It was an absolutely blank fretboard, but because I was used to 27", my muscle memory kept playing everything one fret lower. I needed a visual guide to reorient myself.
> 
> The double-blossoms with branches are the fret markers for 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 12, 15, and 17 (with petals on 19).



Gooootcha. OK, so because there's so much pattern, my brain instantly went to see the separated smaller blossoms as the dots.

I, too, had to put inlays on my classical, but not because of scale reasons...because I just can't do a no-inlay fretboard.


----------



## tarzegetakizerd (Dec 2, 2020)

i would stick anything on a guitar, just because I buy very aesthetic looking ones which do not need design modification haha

If ever i bought a beater guitar FFS i would paint it rather than putting stickers


----------



## T00DEEPBLUE (Dec 3, 2020)

IMO, applying stickers to a guitar feels juvenile. The sort of thing 14 year old Kyle does to his Guitar Hero controller. And the vibe elicited on commonly applied stickers to guitars is 'eh' at best and trashy at worst.

Doesn't mean it harms anyone obviously.


----------



## sleewell (Dec 3, 2020)

Wait... were supposed to care what people think about our guitars now?


----------



## Fis:Destroyer (Dec 3, 2020)

The only guitar I have with stickers is my original Yamaha from when I was 15. 
I’ve become one of those people who spends more time thinking about perfect sticker placement than I do actually placing stickers, so I just don’t anymore. But I always want to.


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 3, 2020)

Most of my guitars don't have stickers, nor will they ever. 

<<< But that goat on the Viper ain't going anywhere.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm fairly against stickers on my guitars. However I may throw together a cheap super Strat and sticker it the fuck up, punk rock style.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 4, 2020)

sleewell said:


> Wait... were supposed to care what people think about our guitars now?


Isn't that the reason why we post photos of them here and there (other social platforms)?


----------



## oniduder (Dec 4, 2020)

no


----------



## odibrom (Dec 4, 2020)

oniduder said:


> no


so what is then?


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2020)

Stickers on guitars to me, are either on the pickguard, cavity/pickup cover, or EVERYWHERE to where the front finish is just a wall of stickers. Really no in-between besides that for me.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 5, 2020)

No Vildhjarta fans here then...?


----------



## DCM_Allan (Dec 6, 2020)

My first electric guitar, was an ibanez S470, and I put a few stickers on it.
After a few months of having the guitar, I realized how stupid the stickers looked on my guitar, and when took them off, the glue left a mark, and I was upset and was hard to take it off.

Now I have 3 guitars and nah I will not put stickers on them, even if is a bad ass sticker.
Now I'm more attracted by the finish, and wood designs.


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 6, 2020)

I used to have one on my Les Paul, and the back was covered


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 7, 2020)

USA Warlock NT.. a few stickers over the years over the distressed paint job!


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 7, 2020)

some of dimebags stickers are the most iconic in guitar history


----------



## roseblood11 (Dec 8, 2020)

It's an easy way to hide a damaged coating. And sometimes it looks cool. This is a Kawai F-5 from the early eighties that I restored for my son. The pickups are from Duesenberg. A great player and maybe the coolest guitar in the family.


----------



## dspellman (Dec 8, 2020)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Wanted to know if people still put stickers on their guitars... I haven’t seen it done in a long time. It doesn’t seem like the ‘cool’ thing to do any more.



I'm not sure that it ever was *the* cool thing to do. But the same people who have stickers all over the backs of their cars will probably approve.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> I am betting all these folks with stickers on their guitar have bumper stickers on their cars too





dspellman said:


> I'm not sure that it ever was *the* cool thing to do. But the same people who have stickers all over the backs of their cars will probably approve.


----------



## Scooter1969 (Dec 8, 2020)

Go for it! Who cares what people think. When I was playing in hardcore bands in the mid 80's we all had Dead Kennedys, Black Flag, D.R.I. etc. stickers plastered on everything. Music is expression, so if you dig it do it!


----------



## kerryymm (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm happy with stickers on guitars. I have a couple on my Jackson, purely because I think they look cool (and the 77 is the year my wife was born):



And I have a sticker on my RG to hide the damage where the tone pot got pushed through the body and repaired (which is why I bought it cheap):



(I don't have any bumper stickers on my car, btw)


----------



## adrian_airbaby (Dec 8, 2020)

I love stickers, here's an old Warlock of mine...
By far not my best work but it did the job.


----------



## mmr007 (Dec 8, 2020)

It's up to each owner and how they apply it. I maybe the wrong person to ask because the second I saw all the white stickers on Hanneman's black Jackson I thought it was the coolest look ever (and I MAY have gone a little overboard mimicking it over the years) and I also think the monkey sticker on Iommi's SG and the black death vodka sticker on Slash's LP look cool. Vai's green meanie is one of my favorite guitars of all time looks wise. That said, I've put stickers on a guitar and said nope...I just fucked up the look of that guitar and took them off so it's all personal and cool if you do it so long as YOU like it.

I hate bumper stickers on cars...and maybe because I'm getting old (hold on let me get these kids off my lawn...brb) anyway where was I ...I am also not a fan of car stickers that show what battery you have, what suspension company you used to lower your car, what stereo system you have, what intercooler you have for your turbo.....but it's not my car and it's cool that people are doing it to THEIR cars..... why feel everyone has to drive their car to my standards...or adorn their guitar to anyone elses.


----------



## Wombat_Astronaut (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm kind of on the fence here. I wouldn't mind a nice cheap black guitar to slap a sticker on. I covered an entry-level LTD in Pokémon stickers for a month, decided I didn't like it, and removed them before selling.

I've recently acquired an RG7620vk but it was covered in stickers at some point during its life. There are a handful of large spaces on the front where the finish didn't age because of the stickers. I'm not a fan of this post-sticker look.

That said, it doesn't matter what me or anybody else thinks. Do as you please with your guitar.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 8, 2020)

I don’t sticker the front, just sides and back, and only on my beaters. 

I don’t see any issues, especially if it’s yours - do what you want. I will say that I’ve seen a few PRS with insane tops and someone threw a sticker on it. That bothers me for sure


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 8, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 87748



Its funny because I look like that nowadays too, only with shorter shorts!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> Its funny because I look like that nowadays too, only with shorter shorts!



Cheeky.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 8, 2020)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Wanted to know if people still put stickers on their guitars... I haven’t seen it done in a long time. It doesn’t seem like the ‘cool’ thing to do any more.
> 
> many one on here have any on their guitars??
> 
> ...


Now that is much more tasteful than I expected. Basically looks like a graphic.

When I read the thread title i expected to see some relliced POS with a collage of stickers from shitty punk bands.


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm not a sticker guy personally, but I've had a few of my favorite guitarists put stickers on their guitars (EVH, Lynch, Dimebag, Steve Vai, Satstuma3042, and Yngwie to be specific).


----------



## Jestr85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Wanted to know if people still put stickers on their guitars... I haven’t seen it done in a long time. It doesn’t seem like the ‘cool’ thing to do any more.
> 
> many one on here have any on their guitars??
> 
> ...


HOnestly, i like to use stickers over dings as i have a cheap Jackson Dinky-7. Once the paint gets bad enough ill just strip it and repaint it custom but at this point, i like how it looks and gives it personality!


----------



## Repo251 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## odibrom (Dec 8, 2020)

@Repo251 ... I think you missed a few spots there...


----------



## Sullen (Dec 8, 2020)

This brought back some memories to my first guitar back in 2000...had it until 2007 I believe. It was an RG7421 with some upgrades. Kinda miss it now. Back to the sticker! I was and still am a big HIM fan


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 10, 2020)

Seen in reddit today. I'll allow this one


----------



## odibrom (Dec 10, 2020)

lol, Banana Yellow... suits well in that strat horn...


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 10, 2020)

odibrom said:


> lol, Banana Yellow... suits well in that *strat *horn...



*P bass


----------



## odibrom (Dec 10, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> *P bass



... ooops...


----------



## kerryymm (Dec 12, 2020)

Quite a few of my guitars have had stickers, now I come to think about it. Here's my old King V:


----------



## Valdra (Dec 12, 2020)

I usually only like stickered guitars if they're chock full of them, usually either just the pick guard or its gotta be the whole body for me personally. I probably wouldnt sticker a guitar that was a natural finish in 99% of cases, but thats me. Also having frays/peeling is a no go for my OCD!

This is my heavily modified squire tele, here soon i might be making a new pick guard for various reasons but I will probably sticker it similarly


----------



## tarzegetakizerd (Dec 12, 2020)

Valdra said:


> I usually only like stickered guitars if they're chock full of them, usually either just the pick guard or its gotta be the whole body for me personally. I probably wouldnt sticker a guitar that was a natural finish in 99% of cases, but thats me. Also having frays/peeling is a no go for my OCD!
> 
> This is my heavily modified squire tele, here soon i might be making a new pick guard for various reasons but I will probably sticker it similarly



that definitely looks good, and the finish of the body is not wasted. classy


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 12, 2020)

My parents' dog is a newfie and is prone to ear infections. His medication had a sticker on it that said "For the ear," so I stuck that on the side of my Ibanez S1520 where only I could see it. It reminded me to serve the song and not just wank 

To each their own. Personally, I think stickers work best on solid paint colors and I prefer to leave guitars with figured tops alone.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 12, 2020)

1A8117B7-9B63-4545-B0C8-0295E290A0E4



__ HUGH JAYNUS
__ Jun 18, 2019



Watermelon 2

















8DBDEB26-2441-4518-B1C2-5A439AEA70AF



__ HUGH JAYNUS
__ Jun 18, 2019



Watermelon headstock




I went beyond stickers. Pink duct tape. I was drunk and watching old KoRn videos


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 13, 2020)

Valdra said:


> I usually only like stickered guitars if they're chock full of them, usually either just the pick guard or its gotta be the whole body for me personally. I probably wouldnt sticker a guitar that was a natural finish in 99% of cases, but thats me. Also having frays/peeling is a no go for my OCD!
> 
> This is my heavily modified squire tele, here soon i might be making a new pick guard for various reasons but I will probably sticker it similarly


THALLLLLL


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 13, 2020)

The guys from black tongue have some nice stickers too....


----------



## gunch (Dec 15, 2020)

low end guitars: who gives a shit it's punk
high end guitars: who gives a shit it's punk
high end guitars but you don't want to bone the resale value: control cavity cover


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 27, 2020)

Bought a project guitar here years ago I think from @BornToLooze maybe?

Was cruising classifieds one night late and he chucked this up just body, neck and bridge for cheap. I had a pickup, tuners and guard material already, and he’d left the horsepower sticker on there; I saw zero reason to take it off. 

This is now the guitar that gets sent to friends that are having a hard time and have to sell shit, with the stipulation that it needs a sticker when they send it back. This is an old pic but it’s got quite a few stickers now and they all mean something to me.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Dec 27, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Bought a project guitar here years ago I think from @BornToLooze maybe?
> 
> Was cruising classifieds one night late and he chucked this up just body, neck and bridge for cheap. I had a pickup, tuners and guard material already, and he’d left the horsepower sticker on there; I saw zero reason to take it off.
> 
> ...


Dude that’s such a cool story! I wish I could be a nice person like you man!


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 29, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Bought a project guitar here years ago I think from @BornToLooze maybe?
> 
> Was cruising classifieds one night late and he chucked this up just body, neck and bridge for cheap. I had a pickup, tuners and guard material already, and he’d left the horsepower sticker on there; I saw zero reason to take it off.
> 
> ...



If I'm remembering that deal right, that makes me really happy that that's how the guitar ended up. Did you ever find a way to make that thing balance right? I know it had about a dozen screw holes moving the strap around trying to make it hang right.

And don't you dare take that horsepower sticker off. Everybody needs +5 horsepower added to their playing.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 29, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> If I'm remembering that deal right, that makes me really happy that that's how the guitar ended up. Did you ever find a way to make that thing balance right? I know it had about a dozen screw holes moving the strap around trying to make it hang right.
> 
> And don't you dare take that horsepower sticker off. Everybody needs +5 horsepower added to their playing.



Never did broheem; I did the same trying to get it to work and just decided to play it sitting down all the time lol

Ended up my #1 recording guitar for years. 

We all decided (everyone who ever played it) that the horsepower sticker stayed for life. I’ve had numerous offers for this guitar too, weirdly enough. People that play it always offer to buy it thinking that because it’s cheap I’ll take $ for it. 

It stays.


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 29, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Never did broheem; I did the same trying to get it to work and just decided to play it sitting down all the time lol
> 
> Ended up my #1 recording guitar for years.
> 
> ...



That sucks. That's one of my favorite guitar shapes of all time, and I can deal with some neck dive, but it just always felt like it was falling off the strap.

I'm not surprised you've had offers for it. From what I remember, that guitar made me an ESP/LTD fanboy. I got it cheap because it was a floor model missing half the strings, and for what it cost it should not have been that good.

One of these days when I find one I need to send you another bitchin sticker to put on it.


----------



## teamSKDM (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I only put stickers on guitars if they're thematically relevant, or if it's a cheap guitar.
> case in point:
> View attachment 87595
> 
> View attachment 87596


 update


----------



## Repo251 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## possumkiller (May 31, 2021)

it has never been ok to put stickers on a guitar


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (May 31, 2021)

Definitely need some more stickers for this old lad.


----------



## budda (May 31, 2021)

Call the office is a local venue. That was a surprise to see .


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2021)

LOL @ at the massive Sean Evans sticker, didn't think I'd ever see something like that


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 1, 2021)

This count?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 1, 2021)

Sure, I put gaff tape over brand icons on my guitars. I wouldn't put stickers anywhere my hands go because I don't like how it feels.

Actual stickers go on my guitar case, or if they're deemed "less cool" they go on my filing cabinet. I also have a modest collection of stickers that get sent to friends in care packages.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jun 1, 2021)

MFB said:


> LOL @ at the massive Sean Evans sticker, didn't think I'd ever see something like that


It's for that extra spicy tone.


----------



## Dave Death (Jun 1, 2021)

Stickers are generally a real pain to get off so I'd say 'do so at your own risk'


----------



## zappatton2 (Jun 1, 2021)

Kinda wish I kept my stickers _on _my Strat. That thing bore witness to many a house party back when smoking indoors was a thing, so after having them professionally removed, I was left with all sorts of sticker outlines. To me, stickers are the ultimate "punk rock upgrade". At least for strat or tele type guitars.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 2, 2021)

I like stickers on guitars. A cheap way to personalize things.

And I'm a poor person at current, so all of my guitars have iffy resale value at best anyway so a sticker isn't gonna fuck with that too badly. Can't take value away from something that has no value.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jun 2, 2021)

If you like it, then I wouldn't be concerned about what others think.


----------



## KenEBMM (Jun 5, 2021)

Wes Hauch making it work


----------



## KenEBMM (Jun 5, 2021)

Lol


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 5, 2021)

I have one with a sticker covering up an old single coil route on a vintage Gibson. It's the little things that turn it from a I should play Clapton on this guitar to I should play some Matt Pike shit guitar.


----------

